# Data Recovery - Linux Raid Autodetect

## KaterGonzo

Hallo liebe Community,

irgendwie hat es mein NAS (Network Attached Storage) zerschossen, d.h. ich komme per Webfrontend nicht mehr an die Daten heran. Das System sagt, dass 1,3 GB Daten auf der ext2 Partition vorhanden sind, zeigt diese aber nicht mehr an.

Daraufhin habe ich eine der beiden Platten (Raid) herausgenommen und mit ner Gentoo Live-CD versucht, darauf zuzugreifen. 

1. Problem: Leider kann ich die Partition nicht mounten: Linux Raid Autodetect. Habe zwar mit fdisk den Partitionstyp geändert, aber irgendwo im Superblock der Festplatte steht, dass es sich um eine Raid-Partition handelt. Im WWW findet man Anleitungen, wie man den Superblock löscht, aber ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob ich dann noch auf die Partitionen / Daten zugreifen kann? Aus diesem Grund habe ich eine zweite Platte eingebaut und mittels dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/sdc1 die Partition gespiegelt.

2. Problem: Nachdem ich die gespiegelte Partition eingehangen habe, gab es Fehlermeldungen bezüglich NTFS-FS. Die Daten konnten zwar aufgelistet, aber nicht kopiert werden. Ein explizites EInhängen der Partition mitels mount -t ext2 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/pladde sagte, dass es sich nicht um eine EXT2-Partition handelt, was aber das NAS angezeigt hatte. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich noch an die Daten herankommen kann? Vielleicht war meine Vorgehensweise auch falsch. Kann man eventuell direkt auf die ursprüngliche RAID-Partition zugreifen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------

## Dirk_G

Hallo

Sieht aus wie die Dinger von Intel. So eins habe ich auch!

zu Problem 1

Was sagt den 'cat /proc/mdstat'? Wenn dort nichts steht kann man mit 'mdadm --auto-detect' nach Raids suchen. Dazu muss aber die Raid-Unterstützung im Kernel sein. Die Module für das Raid sollten auch geladen sein!

Dirk

PS: Kleiner Tipp am Rande.

Bevor du was mit den Festplatten machst, sowie Supperblock löschen oder so Scherze, solltest du ein Backup der Platten machen.

----------

## moe

Was ist es denn für ein NAS, und was für ein Raid? Eine einzelne Platte aus nem Software-Raid1 hab ich mal problemlos gemounted, selbst ohne den Partitionstyp zu ändern. Ist es wirklich ext2, nicht ext3?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Bei einem Raid0 (Falls es solch einer bei dir ist, ist jetzt einfach mal nur angenommen) werden die Daten (Wie der Verbund halt gerade lustig ist) über alle vorhandenen Platten verteilt, allerdings nicht zusammenhängend sondern so wie es dem Raid passt.

Was soviel heißt wie: selbst wenn du es schaffst auf die Platte zuzugreifen wirst du ohne den funktionierenden Raid-Verbund nur Datenmüll lesen.

Die einzige möglichkeit wäre beide Platten an den PC anzuschließen und versuchen den Verbund mit dmraid zu aktivieren, allerdings habe ich da sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, es scheint als müssten die Platten an einen Raid Controller angeschlossen sein (Egal ob Kompatibel oder nicht), was bei mir allerdings ebenfalls oft in Datenmüll endete.

Ansonsten, kannst du das NAS nicht irgendwie per ssh oder ftp ansteuern statt über das Webfrontend ?

Oder kannst du sie vielleicht sogar direkt per usb/firewire/esata anschließen, damit wären deine Chancen auf die Rettung der Daten am größten.

----------

## slick

Ob du noch was auf der einzelnen Platte retten kannst, hängt sehr vom Raid ab.

(Software-) Raid 0 / Stripeset -> Chance nahe Null - da ist bei einer defekten Platte höchstwahrscheinlich sogar der ganze Raid hin

(Software-) Raid 1 / Raid 5 -> (nur die eine defekte) Platte auswechseln und Raid starten, dann sollte er selbst neu syncronisieren

Rumfummeln an den Partitionstabellen halte ich subjektiv für sehr gefährlich und sogar kontraproduktiv, unabhängig vom Dateisystem. Zudem bezweifel ich das es etwas bringen würde, man überzeuge mich gern vom Gegenteil.

Also so wie es sich liest (dd-Kopie) hast du ein Raid 1. Hast du ein Raid 1, sollte ja min. eine Platte noch intakt sein. Dann sollte es helfen die defekte Platte einfach auszutauschen (natürlich die neue passend partitioniert), das Raid sollte sich selbst neu synchronisieren. Aber dann versteh ich dein Problem nicht.

Ein paar Worte mehr zum verwendetem NAS / Raid wären sicher von Vorteil.

----------

## fangorn

Muss mich den Vorrednern anschließen. Das ausbauen einzelner Platten aus einem RAID und das anschließen an andere Rechner ist generell nicht zu empfehlen. Dazu muss man haargenau wissen was man tut. Mit den spärlichen Informationen kann dir auch ein eventuell vorhandener absoluter Spezialist keine endgütlige Antwort geben. 

Schreibender Zugriff auf die Platten außerhalb des RAID verbietet sich von vorne herein! Es sei denn du brauchst die Daten nicht mehr.

Wenn das RAID sich absolut nicht mehr selbst helfen kann, empfiehlt es sich, ausschließlich mit Kopien zu arbeiten. Zu schnell passieren selbst Profis Fehler die alle Daten unwiderbringlich vernichten.

Edit: 

NAS boxen verwenden gerne LVM auf dem RAID anstatt einer Partitionierung. Die Reihenfolge wäre dann 

 RAID erkennen lassen

 LVM erkennen lassen (/etc/init.d/lvm restart)

 /dev/mapper/<name-des-volumes> mounten

----------

